# Craven's ears and a few more from todays walk



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

We went to the forest again today as it was a bit cooler.
3 pictures of Craven's flying ears 



























Some more from todays walk.



























And of course a howling picture


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Beautiful pictures, you always seem to go on lovely walks!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow what a stunning place to walk and those pictures are amazing, I challenge anyone not to smile when looking at his flying ears.


----------



## SashaXx (Sep 3, 2010)

Lovely pics!


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I forgot to put these up earlier,before we went into the forest we had a walk right round this Loch.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Nooooooooooo......you are just such a torment with all these Craven piccies. It's just a good job I don't live near Scotland or I might be drawing up plans for a bit of Craven napping.

Lovely pics again though.


----------



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

oh he is a sweetie, reminds me of yoda with those ears hehe!

lovely scenery, a dogs paradise :001_smile:

jessegee


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I got another good photo of Craven's amazing ears today.


----------

